# Saddle wiggles



## tbonez (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a new Stumpy and I adjusted the stock seat a few weeks back. I noticed as I was adjusting it the saddle slightly wiggles (right to left). Ive re-tightened the bolts several times and it wiggles regardless of how tight the bolts are....

I've had multiple mountain bikes and never experienced this issue with a bike before...Any ideas?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Dropper post?

If so, that little bit of play is normal on most droppers.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

That's a new one. I would take it back to the shop and have them look at it. It could be a defective post! Have you taken the saddle off and inspected the seat rails?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup, if it has a dropper post, the simple solution is to stop wiggling the post! You dont notice it riding. All droppers have some wiggle, even friend who has a 9 point 8 with mechanical brake still has a little.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

All droppers wiggle some. My Thomson Elite doesn't when new or freshly serviced, but it doesn't take much riding for normal wear to start the little wiggle.

Reverbs, IME, tend to wiggle more than most. I saw a Giant Contact post with some SERIOUS wiggle once.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

My Scott Syncros made by Tranzx Is also the Giant Contact post,(Same post, Three names) wiggles left to right when I got my hand on the saddle
but I do not feel It at all when riding.


----------



## tbonez (Apr 7, 2004)

I do have a dropper post but it doesnt appear the dropper post is actually wiggling. Its the saddle thats wiggling. In addition the seat makes a creaking noise any time Im in the saddle and mashing on the pedals...

Thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

tbonez said:


> I do have a dropper post but it doesnt appear the dropper post is actually wiggling. Its the saddle thats wiggling. In addition the seat makes a creaking noise any time Im in the saddle and mashing on the pedals...
> 
> Thanks for all the replies so far!


Definitely take the saddle off and inspect the rails under it. Try to wiggle them by hand and see if they are loose. Worse case, you can get a new saddle!


----------



## tbonez (Apr 7, 2004)

Battery said:


> Definitely take the saddle off and inspect the rails under it. Try to wiggle them by hand and see if they are loose. Worse case, you can get a new saddle!


Yea..The last thing I want is for the saddle to come off...That could be "enlightening"..


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

tbonez said:


> Yea..The last thing I want is for the saddle to come off...That could be "enlightening"..


I recommend you check out this saddle:
Essax Shark saddle review - Cycling Weekly


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

tbonez said:


> I do have a dropper post but it doesnt appear the dropper post is actually wiggling. Its the saddle thats wiggling.


Then you definitely need to remove the saddle and just sit on the post and ride ,see if it still wiggles,,if it does then its your post ,,if it doesn't then its you saddle 
You're welcome


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Battery said:


> I recommend you check out this saddle:
> Essax Shark saddle review - Cycling Weekly
> 
> View attachment 1202826


If that thing vibrated then we really be on to something,,,or up in to something


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Battery said:


> I recommend you check out this saddle:
> Essax Shark saddle review - Cycling Weekly
> 
> View attachment 1202826


You land wrong and that saddle connects off center, The pain would be Epic and, well no more kids


----------

